# AMD Radeon DDR3-RAM im Handel



## fac3l3ss (8. August 2011)

In Asian ist RAM von AMD aufgetaucht - mit dem "Radeon" Schriftzug wie die Grafikkartenserie des selben Herstellers.
Es gibt momentan 2 Serien, "Entertainment" (DDR3-1333) und "ULTRAPRO Gaming" (DRR3-1600).
Die Serie "Enterprise" soll noch vorgestellt werden.
Alle Riegel gibt es einzeln mit einer Kapazität von 2 Gigabyte.


Quelle:
â€žAMD Radeonâ€œ-Arbeitsspeicher im Handel aufgetaucht - 08.08.2011 - ComputerBase


MfG
fac3l3ss
(das ist meine erste Usernews)


----------



## mixxed_up (8. August 2011)

Kommen die denn tatsächlich direkt von AMD? Wenn ja fehlen nur noch AMD SSDs.  Auch AMD braucht neue Geldquellen.


----------



## Gast1111 (8. August 2011)

Ihh sind die hässlich xDD


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2011)

Die sind nicht hässlich. 
Das ist ganz normaler RAM, so wie man ihn gern habt.


----------



## Lan_Party (8. August 2011)

Schweine teuer der Ram. Für 30€ nur 4gb da bekomme ich für 10€ mehr das doppelte an Ram.


----------



## Gast1111 (8. August 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Die sind nicht hässlich.
> Das ist ganz normaler RAM, so wie man ihn gern habt.


 
Doch:
1. Kein Heatspreader
2. AMD Logo
Ich will doch auch keinen Intel oder nV RAM (Ich weiß, gibts von OCZ)


----------



## hirschi-94 (8. August 2011)

Ein schwieriges Geschäft, ob das erfolge mitbringt? 


@Wal 

Na mal wieder auf dem Marketing Trip? 

(Naja gut der Retail Markt lebt davon)


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> 1. Kein Heatspreader



Kein Nachteil, sondern ein Vorteil.



Wa1lock schrieb:


> 2. AMD Logo



Kann man abziehen.


----------



## Gast1111 (8. August 2011)

@Hirschi Willst du sowas in nem PC mit Window drin haben? 
@Ghost Bei der Kühlung sicher nicht


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2011)

Bei der Kühlung sind die meisten Schwitzbleche ein großer Nachteil und kein Vorteil.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. August 2011)

Die Frage ist doch, warum AMD plötzlich DDR3 RAM herstellt!
Dass der Markt übersättigt ist, sieht man doch am extremen Preisverfall der DDR3-Module.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. August 2011)

a) hässlich, aber egal, da kühler auch nix bringen
n) bestimmt zu teuer


----------



## Gast1111 (8. August 2011)

@Hans bekommste ne PN aber pssst


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. August 2011)

Was soll man dazu sagen, einer von Tausenden.


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. August 2011)

Hmm auch mal was neues 

Obwohl ich doch lieber gerne einen schönen Kühler drauf hätte
Und wer weiß wie gut die Teile sein werden


----------



## GoldenMic (8. August 2011)

Was soll an denen denn "gut" sein?
Sollen die nach Tannen riechen?
Sonst würde mir nichts einfallen was einen 1333er mit CL 9 und 1,5V(obwohl amd steht ja auf viel spannung also 1,65v) vom anderen abheben sollte.


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2011)

Na es steht AMD drauf, soll für manche ja ein Kaufgrund sein. 
Zuerst wird man wohl noch abwarten müssen, ob der RAM überhaupt hier auf den Markt kommt.


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. August 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Was soll an denen denn "gut" sein?
> Sollen die nach Tannen riechen?
> Sonst würde mir nichts einfallen was einen 1333er mit CL 9 und 1,5V(obwohl amd steht ja auf viel spannung also 1,65v) vom anderen abheben sollte.




Vielleicht werden sie sich ja extreme gut übertakten lassen !?
Aber so nen schönen Tannenduft währe auch mal was neues  

@ ghostadmin

Das kann natürlich auch sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Doch:
> 1. Kein Heatspreader
> 2. AMD Logo
> Ich will doch auch keinen Intel oder nV RAM (Ich weiß, gibts von OCZ)


 
1. ist besser so, aber keine Sorge, für dich wirds welche in Rot geben, mit rotem PCB und riesigem Radeon Logo. 
2. Das ist das Radeon Logo, den AMD Schriftzug kannst du übermalen. 
3. Nvidia baut RAMs? Zum Glück nicht, können ja nicht mal Treiber machen. 



GoldenMic schrieb:


> obwohl amd steht ja auf viel spannung also 1,65v



Ich würde eher sagen, dass Intel keine Spannung abkann.


----------



## Gast1111 (8. August 2011)

@Quanti OCZ mit Nv SLI Logo


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2011)

Ist bei OCZ eh alles der gleiche RAM, die tauschen nur das Plastik das am RAM drauf klebt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Quanti OCZ mit Nv SLI Logo


 
Sind aber immer noch OCZ RAMs.
Lustig sind die Netzteile, auf denen ein Windows 7 Logo ist.


----------



## Gast1111 (8. August 2011)

@Quanti nichts anderes hab ich gemeint 
@Ghost Und verdoppeln den Preis


----------



## PommesmannXXL (8. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sind aber immer noch OCZ RAMs.
> Lustig sind die Netzteile, auf denen ein Windows 7 Logo ist.


 
Oder 400W-Netzteile mit 1x 6-Pin und fetter nVidia-SLI-Zertifizierung


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2011)

Man kann auch SLI mit zwei 8600er GTs machen.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (8. August 2011)

Aber ich denke das ist nicht der Sinn von SLI  Ausserdem brauchte meine 1x6-Pin, also hat das Netzteil nicht mal genug Anschlüsse.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2011)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Oder 400W-Netzteile mit 1x 6-Pin und fetter nVidia-SLI-Zertifizierung


 
Da muss man genau aufpassen, denn das Netzteil läuft nur mit einem SLI zertifizierten Mainboard.


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da muss man genau aufpassen, denn das Netzteil läuft nur mit einem SLI zertifizierten Mainboard.




Das währe mir aber dann neu
Mein Super Flower war für SLI gmeacht und ich habe es für mein  AMD System genutzt


----------



## Anchorage (8. August 2011)

Ich will die Teile mit Wirklich Rotem PCB Rotem Schwitzblech und einem Fetten AMD Logo dran sieht ja auch gut aus finde ich .


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2011)

Es kann ja auch ein schwarzes Blech und ein rotes Radeon Logo drauf sein oder eben rote Blechen und schwarzes PCB.


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. August 2011)

Anchorage schrieb:


> Ich will die Teile mit Wirklich Rotem PCB Rotem Schwitzblech und einem Fetten AMD Logo dran sieht ja auch gut aus finde ich .




Du sagst es 
Aber die gibt es ja noch nicht zu kaufen 

Wie ich AMD kenne werden es bestimmt welche mit Schwitzblech die schön aussehen werden 

@ quanti

Da währen mir schwarze PCB lieber 

Bzw. immer noch nicht im Bett Ist schon interesannt hier im Forum nech


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. August 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ihh sind die hässlich xDD


 
Es ist RAM alter das ist doch scheiß egal wie der aus schaut...!
Aber vilt kann auch bald SSDs von AMD kaufen wäre cool lässt sich sichtlicher was was gutes machen !


----------



## GoldenMic (8. August 2011)

Sind aber bestimmt inkompatibel mit Intel Mainbaords


----------



## watercooled (8. August 2011)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist RAM alter das ist doch scheiß egal wie der aus schaut...!



WTF!? Dir ist egal wie dein PC aussieht oder? 

Ich finde die auch sehr hässlich!


----------



## GoldenMic (8. August 2011)

Den Ram sieht man am wenigsten.


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. August 2011)

Jungs es ist einfacher Ram! So wie es in auch schon immer gab!
Nimmt eure Headspreader ab und ihr habt den gleichen 

Oder kauft euch Headspreader und setzt die drauf und fertig!

Und wie GoldenMic schon sagte sieht man den Ram sowiso am wenigsten! Außer man hat ne Wakü!


----------



## GoldenMic (8. August 2011)

Dann kann man immrnoch versuchen ordentlich die Netzteilstränge dran langzulegen


----------



## sbstN (8. August 2011)

CB sagt: "In Japan kostet ein 2 GB DDR3-1333-Riegel von Radeon Memory derzeit 1.570 Yen – umgerechnet knapp 14 Euro. Ob die Speichermodule auch hierzulande in den Handel kommen, ist unbekannt."

Wohl kaum zu teuer, bitte erst lesen und dann meckern. BTW: Mutiger Schritt von AMD


----------



## Nightslaver (8. August 2011)

Also ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber für mich sieht das stark nach einem fake aus.

Schon der rechte Aufkleber macht den Eindruck mit Photoshop oder einen anderen Bildbearbeitungsprogramm reingesetzt worden zu sein.

Dazu dann noch was auf dem Logo drauf ist, Radeon Memory... 
Was bitte hat AMD's Grafikkartensparte mit Arbeitsspeicher zu tun?
Soll der für besonders hohe Grafikkartenleistung sorgen oder kann ich ehr demnäst meinen VRAM mit diesen Ramriegeln aufrüsten?


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. August 2011)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber für mich sieht das stark nach einem fake aus.
> 
> Schon der rechte Aufkleber macht den Eindruck mit Photoshop oder einen anderen Bildbearbeitungsprogramm reingesetzt worden zu sein.
> 
> ...




Ein Fake ist das ganz sicher nicht!
Alleine die Chips sind ja mit dem AMD Logo bedruckt!


----------



## Hugo78 (8. August 2011)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber für mich sieht das stark nach einem fake aus.


 
Seh ich auch so.


----------



## koe80 (8. August 2011)

sehr zweifelhaft ob der jemals in deutschland verfügbar wird.


----------



## XE85 (8. August 2011)

Also ob die Aktion von AMD bei den aktuellen RAM Preisen (Finanziell) wirklich etwas bringt wage ich zu bezweifeln. Vor allem sind 2GB/Riegel nicht mehr wirklich Zeitgemäß. Der Name könnte auch für Verwirrung sorgen. 

mfg


----------



## christian.pitt (8. August 2011)

naja die von ati machen ja noch immer graka-ram (gddr 5...)
und ich weiss, eigentlich kann mans nicht vergleichen, aber eine forschungsbasis haben die ganz sicher schonmal


----------



## GoldenMic (8. August 2011)

Ich glaube nicht das der Ram der Grakas von AMD gemacht wird.
Eher von Samsung oder so.


Edit:


sbstN schrieb:


> CB sagt: "In Japan kostet ein 2 GB DDR3-1333-Riegel von Radeon Memory derzeit 1.570 Yen – umgerechnet knapp 14 Euro. Ob die Speichermodule auch hierzulande in den Handel kommen, ist unbekannt."
> 
> Wohl kaum zu teuer, bitte erst lesen und dann meckern. BTW: Mutiger Schritt von AMD


 

Falsch.
2 Gb gibts schon ab knapp 9€
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/613374


----------



## BrainChecker (8. August 2011)

Ich gehöre wohl zu denen die ihn nur wegen dem AMD-Logo kaufen würden 

Warum sollten die keinen RAM herstellen ? Intel baut ja auch SSDs, oder...

Allerdings sind 2GB-Module wirklich veraltet....die könnten mal bezahlbare 8GBs rausbringen 

@christian.pitt: Ob man GraKa-RAM mit normalem vergleichen kann ? Ich glaube auf der Grafik peppen doch (mehr oder weniger) nur die RAM-Chips und die kommen doch bestimmt nicht von AMD direkt, sondern Samsung o.ä. ?


----------



## Blackstacker (8. August 2011)

also diese Ram sache ist nicht ganz neu es gab schonmal ATI zertifizierten Ram mit Rotem Heatspreader 
schnell mal Bild rausgekramt ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FHen1979 (8. August 2011)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> naja die von ati machen ja noch immer graka-ram (gddr 5...)
> und ich weiss, eigentlich kann mans nicht vergleichen, aber eine forschungsbasis haben die ganz sicher schonmal


 
Kann man so nicht stehenlassen. AMD baut sicherlich die Referenzplatinen, aber die Hersteller entscheiden, welchen Ram sie verbauen. AMD stellt nicht die Bausteine her, sondern dies sind dann Samsung, Hynix und Konsorten.


----------



## Gast1111 (8. August 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Jungs es ist einfacher Ram! So wie es in auch schon immer gab!
> Nimmt eure Headspreader ab und ihr habt den gleichen
> 
> Oder kauft euch Headspreader und setzt die drauf und fertig!
> ...


 Würdest du bitte in meine Sig schauen?


----------



## sahvg (8. August 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ihh sind die hässlich xDD



die optik ist doch egal! den ram/gk/mb/cpu usw. sehe ich eh nur einmal beim pc zusammenbauen.  hauptsache die kiste macht keinen krach und läuft. ich sehe ja auch nicht der waschmaschine beim waschen zu


----------



## zweilinkehaende (8. August 2011)

1. Wird das Kit eher teurer wenns zu uns kommt und 
2. gibts für 2 € mehr das:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ADATA Value DIMM Kit  4GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (AD3U1333B2G9-2/AD3U1333C2G9-2)

Nix mit günstig


----------



## XE85 (8. August 2011)

BrainChecker schrieb:


> Warum sollten die keinen RAM herstellen ? Intel baut ja auch SSDs, oder...



SSDs sind auch was anderes, da sind die Preise nicht so im Keller wie bei RAM und man verdient auch sicher einiges damit.

Edit:

Hier gehts weiter:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...md-bringt-eigenen-radeon-arbeitsspeicher.html

-closed-

mfg


----------

